# Running Airewire with NCE G-Wire



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well since QSI is delaying and delaying to bring out their board, I cant wait any longer to get my K-27 up and running. So, my next option is to install a Airwire/Phoenix system. I have an NCE G-Wire controller and I know it will operate the Airwire receiver, but I was told that there would be some feature that I could not operate.

My question is, how much of a problem is it to operate the airwire system with an NCE G-Wire controller? And what features can I not use?

Your sage advice is always appreciated.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The problems I have found with the G Wire are: Difficulty programming long addresses for loco numbers. Complete failure of the G wire to work when the ambient temperature is below 50 degrees. Yes, NCE is aware of the temperature problem.....answer, "Keep it warm".


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I knew the temp issue, but when it comes to working with an airwire, you found only problem was programing long addresses? Was there any problem with using the different functions and stuff like that?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're running the G-2 Airwire board, I haven't had luck programming any attributes (start speed, max speed, momentum) of the Airwire via the NCE controller. I've heard others say you could do that with the older generation Airwire boards, but I don't have any experience with that. 

But you don't _need_ to program those to run. The factory defaults will be sufficient to get you running. All the functions themselves work in terms of controlling them. The "whistle" button blows the whistle, "headlight" button turns on the headlight, etc. Numeric functions work the same as well. 

One thing--the "emergency stop" button does not work. To make an immediate stop with the Airwire/NCE combination, you have to push the direction button twice, then make sure the throttle is wound down to zero otherwise the loco will start moving again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I have both an NCE Gwire throttle and an AirWire900 T-9000 throttle. I recently tried to consist two locomotives with AirWire drop-in decoders. I couldn't get a consist to work with the Gwire. I had no trouble with the T-9000. 

Bert


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one but haven't used it in a long time. One thing I do remember that may or may not apply to your operations is the consist feature. You can only consist two locos as opposed to four with the Airwire transmitter.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Since I have a small narrow gauge line. I will probably only be running one or two locomotives at a time. The fact I cant tweek some stuff, like Kevin said, can be acceptable. I can run the major stuff which is my goal. Since I'm running steam I wont be running too many consists at a time, the occational double-heading is all I can think of. 

If I really feel the need to mess with the other functions then I can tackle that when it comes and possibly buy a Airwire controller.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Question: Doesn't Airwire T-9000 throttle also conflict or interfere with the NCE garden wire if used in the same proximity of each other????? Regal


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are both on the same channel, they will definitely interfere with each other as will any other transmitter on the same frequency.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, they do (The T-9000 and the RF-1300). Even if the locos have different DCC addresses, the control frequencies are the same and they get confused. I thought perhaps the different DCC addresses would be enough to get away with it, but nope. You can run two locos independently from one controller, but you cannot have two controllers (for two operators) running on the same channel. Fortunately, that's pretty simple to change, provided you can easily get to the board. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Basically, you cannot have 2 devices on the same frequency, unless the wireless protocol is a true "networking" type of protocol, designed for multiple units all communicating. 

The Airwire system is a "one to one" remote control system on 900 MHz that just happens to send a fairly "true" DCC pulse.... 

DCC is not a networking protocol, you never have more than one command station transmitting at the same time on the rails. 

Now if you used the Zigbee protocol, like Aristo and Zimo do, you have a networking protocol. 

Likewise, the protocol on NCE wireless throttles (not the airwire version) allows multiple throttles on the same frequency. 

A fine distinction between WHAT is transmitted and HOW it is transmitted... not something that is made super clear at first on some systems, although the fact that you have multiple frequencies on the Airwire system tells you that you NEED them somehow. 

The new Airwire has 8 more frequencies I believe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

So if I understand you correctly, Greg.

Multiple NCE throttles can function on the same frequency. But, Airwire throttles can not.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, no matter what combination or Airwire and NCE you use, there will be interference between throttles if they are on the same frequency. been there, done that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I said not the airwire version, NCE makes other wireless throttles... 

Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Issues responses:

Cold weather operation: I have run my airwire / NCE Procab system down to -6F without problems. The sessions only lasted about 30 minutes before I froze out. I never leave the NCE or T9000 controllers outside when not used. I also do not leave Lion batteries out in subfreezing temperatures. 

Running a T9000 and NCE procab at the same time: I consistantly run a T9000/airwire unit with a NCE Procab/QSI unit at the same time. Both are set on channel 6. They have different loco numbers. So far, I have not had problems. 


Programing: I had to program my airwire loco number with the T9000 instead of the Procab. I had no problem setting the QSI loco number with the Procab. 

Jim C. 

BTW: Great looking loco on the new RailLinx-RCS logo.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested I just listed a G wire throttle in the classifieds at a very good price.


----------

